
Why we made a computer game about the federal budget - nickysielicki
http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/up-front/posts/2016/04/26-why-we-made-a-computer-game-about-the-federal-budget-wessel
======
nickysielicki
See also, _How we picked the debt goal for The Fiscal Ship_

[http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/up-
front/posts/2016/04/27-how...](http://www.brookings.edu/blogs/up-
front/posts/2016/04/27-how-we-picked-the-debt-goal-for-the-fiscal-ship-wessel)

